

Cybersecurity as Realpolitik - mzehrer
http://geer.tinho.net/geer.blackhat.6viii14.txt

======
ciupicri
[http://youtu.be/nT-TGvYOBpI](http://youtu.be/nT-TGvYOBpI) "Cybersecurity as
Realpolitik by Dan Geer presented at Black Hat USA 2014"

------
Zigurd
Contrast this with Anne Neuberger's Long Now talk:
[http://longnow.org/seminars/02014/aug/06/inside-
nsa/](http://longnow.org/seminars/02014/aug/06/inside-nsa/)

One of these two talks was written by a liar.

